# Will the GTR be the GTR anymore?



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

SOOOOO this new GTR...kinda gay. It dosn't look very stauch...Looks kinda like a merc from the right angles. Am i correct in saying they droped the RB config for the new GTR? If so...WHAT THE FUCK! Thats like the RX7 droping the rotor. The way i saw it the GTR had the RB26 config and that made it what it was. That was the GTR. The twin turb inline 6. This is just me but it makes me sad that the GTR is losing the icon that made it was it was...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i maybe be wrong, but i believe they are using the vg35dett in the new setup. I could be wrong so dont quote me as the design has changed many times.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

man you know how many G35 owners are going to rebage and re body there cars as skylines


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

they have lost there way...


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

psulemon said:


> i maybe be wrong, but i believe they are using the vg35dett in the new setup. I could be wrong so dont quote me as the design has changed many times.


I doubt they would use the VG.... i heard it was a variant of the VQ. Like a VQ35 or something along those lines. 

I havent liked the look of the new skyline, but after seeing the proto, i'm growing more fond of it. W/o the inline six rb though... it wont be the same.

I kinda photoshopped it (badly). i dont like the black panels on the front.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

thecolonelcm said:


> W/o the inline six rb though... it wont be the same.
> 
> I kinda photoshopped it (badly). i dont like the black panels on the front.


They try'd to go way to futurestic i think, to many wavy lines, its not defined or very orignal...cause it looks like the Z.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rb25det said:


> They try'd to go way to futurestic i think, to many wavy lines, its not defined or very orignal...cause it looks like the Z.


The same thing was said about the R34... by R33 owners and lovers...and the same thing was said about 33 from 32 lovers.. .. some just don't like change.. get used to to it..it's not 1991 anymore.

It doesn't look like the Z.. unless you're visually impaired.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rb25det said:


> SOOOOO this new GTR...kinda gay. It dosn't look very stauch...Looks kinda like a merc from the right angles. Am i correct in saying they droped the RB config for the new GTR? If so...WHAT THE FUCK! Thats like the RX7 droping the rotor. The way i saw it the GTR had the RB26 config and that made it what it was. That was the GTR. The twin turb inline 6. This is just me but it makes me sad that the GTR is losing the icon that made it was it was...



I don't know how bright you really are, but they haven't made the RB series motor in something like 3 years.

If you don't like the new GTR, the answer is simple, DON'T BUY THE DAMN CAR!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I don't know how bright you really are, but they haven't made the RB series motor in something like 3 years.
> 
> If you don't like the new GTR, the answer is simple, DON'T BUY THE DAMN CAR!


Besides, its a concept, the final production usually doesnt come that close to the concept.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

http://www.7tune.com/gtr001.html

who cares if its an RB or not or whatever. At least they're bringing it over. if they werent then all the negatives would be head over heals for it.


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

dude, you know that the RB isnt the signifying icon when it comes to the skyline. the first GT-R skyline was powered by an L series, and then progressively moved to the FJ, and then the RB. all of those motors were considered over engineered, and i dont think nissan will do injustice to the skyline. at least i hope they dont. besides the VQ is now proven as one of the best engines for street or race trim.


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

thecolonelcm said:


> I doubt they would use the VG.... i heard it was a variant of the VQ. Like a VQ35 or something along those lines.
> 
> I havent liked the look of the new skyline, but after seeing the proto, i'm growing more fond of it. W/o the inline six rb though... it wont be the same.
> 
> I kinda photoshopped it (badly). i dont like the black panels on the front.


btw. those "black panels" are just unpainted carbon fiber. so all you people out there puting carbon fiber hoods, trunks, blah blah blah and hating on the "black panels" just sound like complete imbeciles. and the talk about this car not being original? haha. i don't know how original you want to get. and do your research. the rb doesn't make the gt-r. yes it was an amazing engine but it was old. it was time to retire it a legend.

and btw. the 2 main iconic themes in a gt-r are the 2 circle taillights (which this one has) and amazing power capability (and only time will tell with this). so saying that the gt-r is losing it's icon? that makes no sense at all.


----------



## evopanop (Oct 17, 2005)

After watching the video(s) on the GTR Proto site, I am thoroughly convinced that the next GTR is going to have a V8. Also, considering the competition they are going up against, it will most likely have 450 HP, at the very least. 450 to 500 HP would be my guess. :thumbup:


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

fiveagain said:


> btw. those "black panels" are just unpainted carbon fiber. so all you people out there puting carbon fiber hoods, trunks, blah blah blah and hating on the "black panels" just sound like complete imbeciles. and the talk about this car not being original? haha. i don't know how original you want to get. and do your research. the rb doesn't make the gt-r. yes it was an amazing engine but it was old. it was time to retire it a legend.
> 
> and btw. the 2 main iconic themes in a gt-r are the 2 circle taillights (which this one has) and amazing power capability (and only time will tell with this). so saying that the gt-r is losing it's icon? that makes no sense at all.


thank you, that makes 2 of us to believe that :cheers:


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

fiveagain said:


> btw. those "black panels" are just unpainted carbon fiber. so all you people out there puting carbon fiber hoods, trunks, blah blah blah and hating on the "black panels" just sound like complete imbeciles.





thecolonelcm said:


> I havent liked the look of the new skyline, but after seeing the proto, i'm growing more fond of it. W/o the inline six rb though... it wont be the same.
> 
> I kinda photoshopped it (badly). i dont like the black panels on the front.


Please to be telling me where in this statement i said that the RB "makes the gtr" and where i was "hating on the black panels." 
I know what they are and what they're for. I said in my post that i removed them because they were ugly. So naturally you could deduce from that statement that i am not a fan of the look of carbon fiber. If the car were mine i would have those sections painted. How exactly does that make me an imbicile? I fail to see why you would attack somone and call them an imbicile just because they dont like the carbon panels...You are making too many ignorant assumptions









I agree with you on your other points. I do like the look of the car. I'm glad it retained the circular tails as well as the fact that it will be quite capable performance wise. 

Some people can deal w/ change, others cant. I'm glad to see people embracing the change because this car is no slouch.


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

thecolonelcm said:


> Please to be telling me where in this statement i said that the RB "makes the gtr" and where i was "hating on the black panels."
> I know what they are and what they're for. I said in my post that i removed them because they were ugly. So naturally you could deduce from that statement that i am not a fan of the look of carbon fiber. If the car were mine i would have those sections painted. How exactly does that make me an imbicile? I fail to see why you would attack somone and call them an imbicile just because they dont like the carbon panels...You are making too many ignorant assumptions
> 
> 
> ...


my entire post was not directed at you. a lot of it was directed towards the starter of this thread. people have been questioning the gt-r's iconic failure ever since the first prototype was shown. i respect your position on not liking the panels. people are entitled to their opinions. i just remember when the original prototype was released and all these idiots with carbon fiber everything where disagreeing with nissans decision to expose "black panels". i guess i just jumped to conclusions in your case but i just had a flash back to those times. my apologies if you felt i attacked you. it was not in my intentions.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Cool. I agree w/ your overall point. When any car company comes out w/ a new car people hate on it and people will fall in love w/ it. Some remember the "good ol days" of the all powerful r32 and wont accept anything that doesnt reflect the metamorphasis from 32-34. Personally i think they've just gotten bigger and bulkier. The RB and the attesa awd are a large part of what makes a skyline what it is though. But with enough time, the VQ may be able to fill the shoes of its predecessor. But like you said, only time will tell. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what the actual production car looks like and more importantly i want to see some road tests and numbers. Then ill be able to know whether i like it or not.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

fiveagain said:


> my entire post was not directed at you. a lot of it was directed towards the starter of this thread. people have been questioning the gt-r's iconic failure ever since the first prototype was shown. i respect your position on not liking the panels. people are entitled to their opinions. i just remember when the original prototype was released and all these idiots with carbon fiber everything where disagreeing with nissans decision to expose "black panels". i guess i just jumped to conclusions in your case but i just had a flash back to those times. my apologies if you felt i attacked you. it was not in my intentions.


So why are you attacking me? Am i not entilted to my own position? Listen, if you had GTR's driving around your streets daily, got to drive GTR's and see some amazing RB26's you might have more of an attachment to this car aswel. I love the way your all like "Yay the new GTR will be realised here omg i cant wait", itll cost an arm and a leg to buy that thing new and then thatll be the only daily driven GTR there, they will become real boring real fast and yes, even though the GTR did not come out with the RB till the 89 R32 GTR that setup was the most widly knowen and best setup ever. I still stand by that.


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

rb25det said:


> So why are you attacking me? Am i not entilted to my own position? Listen, if you had GTR's driving around your streets daily, got to drive GTR's and see some amazing RB26's you might have more of an attachment to this car aswel. I love the way your all like "Yay the new GTR will be realised here omg i cant wait", itll cost an arm and a leg to buy that thing new and then thatll be the only daily driven GTR there, they will become real boring real fast and yes, even though the GTR did not come out with the RB till the 89 R32 GTR that setup was the most widly knowen and best setup ever. I still stand by that.


come on. i was not attacking your opinion. i was irritated at you spouting off all these fallacies like the fact that an rb is what makes a gt-r. indeed it was a major part of the past few models and i understand how amazing that engine was and still is. but the rb is now over like 30 years old. it's about time for a change. and you questioning it's iconic image. haven't you ever heard of evolution? this is just a very advanced evolution but has everything a gt-r should and needs. all i'm saying is don't question the engine choice of nissan quite yet. let them prove themselves before you go on hating. just don't be so quick to hate what could be a legend.

don't take everything so personal.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

rb25det said:


> Hmmmmmm.....


speechless. eh?


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

Deep in thought


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

rb25det said:


> Deep in thought



think about it this way. The RB26DETT usually dyno's 300ish WHP. So far, we are hearing of ~450WHP in this generation. Thats an extra +100WHP. Try to look on the bright side for now. I'm hoping they produce a very strong bottom end for this monster.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

blueboost said:


> think about it this way. The RB26DETT usually dyno's 300ish WHP. So far, we are hearing of ~450WHP in this generation. Thats an extra +100WHP. Try to look on the bright side for now. I'm hoping they produce a very strong bottom end for this monster.


If they want to rename the Sentra to GT-R it will be a GT-R... 

designs change, no matter what the name is...


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

myoung said:


> If they want to rename the Sentra to GT-R it will be a GT-R...
> 
> designs change, no matter what the name is...



Exactly. Look at the latest generation SE-R for that matter (4 door). Or the _Altima_ SE-R.


----------



## rb25det (Jun 2, 2005)

I guess if we never had cange there wouldnt be the GTR's i like so much but itll be a while before im used to this one and the new engine


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Most of the time, cars will change for the better, well at least higher end cars. To compete in the market the GTR will need to bring a lot of power and style to the US people. It will prolly be a nicely TT motor with a nice interior. Who cares what motor its gonna have, cuz it will compete with the RB. Dont let old technology run your life. They wont run RB motors in these cars. Hell the vg35 motor was rated one of the best motors in current times. There is no need to fight over soemthing like this. the motor will be big, it will be twin turboed and it will put out over 400 hp. End of story.


----------



## Shwyn510 (Oct 3, 2005)

like i wrote before, nissan won't do injustice to the skyline. people have high expectations for this new GT-R, and for nissans reputation, they can't dissapoint. its either going to excede the expectiations, or nissan might as well bury itself. whether its the VQ, or VK or whatever motor is going into it, ill will be bad ass


----------



## fiveagain (Sep 2, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> Most of the time, cars will change for the better, well at least higher end cars. To compete in the market the GTR will need to bring a lot of power and style to the US people. It will prolly be a nicely TT motor with a nice interior. Who cares what motor its gonna have, cuz it will compete with the RB. Dont let old technology run your life. They wont run RB motors in these cars. Hell the vg35 motor was rated one of the best motors in current times. There is no need to fight over soemthing like this. the motor will be big, it will be twin turboed and it will put out over 400 hp. End of story.


my guess is that they will follow out their original plans and have the usdm model be powered by a naturally aspirated v8 while everywhere else will get a twin turbo v6. but who knows at this point?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

fiveagain said:


> my guess is that they will follow out their original plans and have the usdm model be powered by a naturally aspirated v8 while everywhere else will get a twin turbo v6. but who knows at this point?


Where do people get this stuff?? Original plans?

Nissan has not disclosed anything concerning the powerplant.. potential options and trim versions.. until they do it's all gossip..


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Change is inevitable... get over it. Take this new GTR for what it is worth. 
If you look at how much of a leap Nissan made when the R32 GTR was made, you can appreciate how significant that car was for it's time. 
With the newest GTR, people need to realize, Nissan is attempting to make a leap equal to or greater than the last one they made. Which you have to look at from today's perspective.
To make the leap, Nissan can't base the new GTR on outdated technology. They are doing just that. 
The planned new Attesa e-awd system is a total reinvention of a great system. Instead of basing it on conventional/past engine driven power directed to the forward wheels, they plan to have electric motors in the front. This system allows the rear to keep all of the engine's power/torque! Plus, the system weight should actually drop without all the transmission/front diff/driveshafts, even with the weight of the electric motors.
Utilizing the new e-turbo (electrically assisted turbo) is another great leap.
As far as the planned VQ twin turbo engine. What few people have noticed, or cared to notice, is that it has already proven itsself!
When Nissan realized they wanted to use the VQ as their main performance engine, they started developing it. They developed it in the best possible place, in the JGTC (now Super GT), inside an R34 GTR. Halfway through the 2002 season, a couple of the GT500 teams (NISMO for example) switched to the VQ30DETT powered R34 GTR. This provided testing/breaking in for the 2003 season. It paid off. NISMO won the 2003 season, #1 drivers and #1 team. Then in the 2004 season, without the GTR, NISMO again won #1 drivers and team using VQ30DETT powered 350Z.
All that, from a newly introduced engine for the JGTC!

In my opinion, that engine has more that proved it's worth to power a GTR!

Here's links to:
VQ30DETT powered NISMO JGTC 350Zs and R34 GTRs 
CALSONIC 2003 JGTC VQ30DETT powered R34 GTR
Super GT (Formerly JGTC) race archive


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

^ Very good info. I was unaware of the VQ's use (and apparent successes) in JGTC competition. Thanks for the links and a new perspective on this car.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

Last thing I read on it within Nissan's site (looking for link) was that the powerplant is supposed to be a VQ32DETT. They were destroking the VQ35 for more power on the GTR-Proto. No dynos have been posted but they (god only knows who) say that engine setup should be able to put out ~450whp. 

I guess we will all find out in the months leading up to the 2007 model year roll outs.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

I read in an auto magazine that the price will be in the ballpark of $70000  although this will probably come down a bit. They're still deciding whether to badge it as a Nissan or Infiniti here. I hope they take the route that Chrysler did with the Viper and not badge it in their "luxury" line just for luxury's sake.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

acriml01 said:


> I read in an auto magazine that the price will be in the ballpark of $70000  although this will probably come down a bit. They're still deciding whether to badge it as a Nissan or Infiniti here. I hope they take the route that Chrysler did with the Viper and not badge it in their "luxury" line just for luxury's sake.


It will definitly be in that price range as this will compare to an M5 almost, if not an M3. it will be in the range of 400+hp (from what i have read). So its like taking a STI and adding a lot of stuff for the the GTR version and bam, its upwards of 60k+. But they will prolly have cheaper models for around 35-40k, depending on the motor.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

either way it goes they're still going to be seen on the road. People will still buy them, and it will be another everyday car like you see a porsche or BMW 750i everyday. so its not like people arent going to purchase it no matter how much it is. And i bet you if anything i see a damn teenager in one like i see them in mercades and bmw's


----------



## Higuma (Aug 22, 2005)

*Common Knowledge here in Japan...*

And as I reported last month - - the motor WILL be a VQ35DETT with 450ps AWD & super HICAS....

Also as stated by a previous poster the VQ has been well tested at the track as well as reliability tested in a number of current current production models...

My 2 year old Stagea Station Wagon ( M35 ) has a VQ25DET and makes 206kw (280ps)/6400rpm & 407n.m (41.5kgm)/3200rpm.... That is NO SLOUCH for a 2.495 liter motor in a 3,400 lb luxury touring wagon that has surprised more than a few STi WRX's here in Japan... This motor has a bit of lag off the bottom but if you spool it up a bit then it rocks pretty well... The word is that the VQ35DETT's turbos will have non-ceramic turbos so they will be prime for over-boosting right from the factory....

There is also reliable rumors of a V8 powered normally aspirated motor in INFINITY trim for 2008 but it won't have the rock and roll specs - instead - a luxury sports sedan...

Cheers,


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Higuma said:


> And as I reported last month - - the motor WILL be a VQ35DETT with 450ps AWD & super HICAS....
> 
> Also as stated by a previous poster the VQ has been well tested at the track as well as reliability tested in a number of current current production models...
> 
> ...


I need proof, from nissan. Not your sorces or what your big brother said


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

myoung said:


> Where do people get this stuff?? Original plans?
> 
> Nissan has not disclosed anything concerning the powerplant.. potential options and trim versions.. until they do it's all gossip..



I still say they should have stuck with the boxy looking front end and the dualie stop lights.... that was pimp and cool at the sametime bleh nissan on crack = what happened here


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I thought they were de-stroking the VQ and increasing bore size to make it a short stroke 8000rpm VQ37DETT.


----------

